# Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?



## xaru (10. April 2014)

Moin,

kurze Frage an die erfahrenen Bootsbauer hier. Wenn ich Siebdruckplatten seitlich versiegeln möchte, kann ich da auch Polyesterharz nehmen?

Preislich ist es ja deutlich billiger als Epoxidharz.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Sofern Du nicht das billigste Gfk aus dem Kfz- Zubehör nimmst, sollte das wohl halten. Aber sorgfältig die angedachten Klebeflächen anschleifen- sonst kriegt das Harz keine vernünftige Verbindung. 

Die beste und dauerhafteste Verbindung erhältst Du allerdings mit Epoxi


----------



## mlkzander (10. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

epoxi, sonst sparste evtl. am falschen ende.......


----------



## Frankia (10. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

wie jetzt...Harz? Wieso keine Farbe?


----------



## xaru (11. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

dann wohl eher Epoxi, soll ja paar Jahre halten und nicht nach zwei aufquillen.

Noch ne Frage, gibt es zum Sika 292 evtl auch ne günstigere und qualitativ gleichwertige Lösung?


----------



## ragbar (15. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

ja,gibt's:
http://www.bauhaus-nautic.info/f18-stp-kleb-dicht.html

Harze+Härter sind hier günster:
https://www.phd-24.de/


----------



## xaru (15. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Perfekt Ragbar, D A N K E #6


----------



## Frankia (15. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Mensch Xaru, nimm einen stinknormalen Bootslack (Deckslack), der am Ende sogar noch flexibel ist - im Gegensatz zum Harz - und gut. ...oder baust du ein U-Boot?


----------



## xaru (18. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Atom U-Boot :vik:

Nein Schmarrn, kenn mich da noch nicht wirklich aus, deswegen die Frage zum Harz. 

Werde aber trotz allem Epoxi nehmen, was ich so gelesen habe hält das Zeugs ja ein Leben lang.


----------



## Gondoschir (18. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*



xaru schrieb:


> Werde aber trotz allem Epoxi nehmen, was ich so gelesen habe hält das Zeugs ja ein Leben lang.



Das hat den Grund, dass Epoxi im Gegensatz zu Polyester keine kapillarische Oberfläche hat.
Von daher wird im Bootsbau ausschließlich Epoxi verwendet. 
Wer da was anderes verbaut, zahlt Lehrgeld.


----------



## boot (18. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Das hat den Grund, dass Epoxi im Gegensatz zu Polyester keine kapillarische Oberfläche hat.
> Von daher wird im Bootsbau ausschließlich Epoxi verwendet.
> Wer da was anderes verbaut, zahlt Lehrgeld.


*Jo genau da gebe ich dir Recht. lg ole#h*


----------



## meisterbayer (28. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Hallo,
Also ich als staatl. geprüfter farb- und lacktechniker kann der ganzen sache nicht so recht geben.. im bootsbau wirt fast nur polyesterharz verwendet.. da elastisch und wiederbeschichtbar.. epoxy ist nicht uv beständig und somit raus.. ausserdem gibt es große probleme bei der neubeschichtung.. zum versiegeln der kanten würde ich einen 1k acryl parkettsiegel auf wasserbasis nehmen.. 2-3 x drauf und gut is .. 
Gruß georg


----------



## Frankia (28. April 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*



meisterbayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ich als staatl. geprüfter farb- und lacktechniker kann der ganzen sache nicht so recht geben.. im bootsbau wirt fast nur polyesterharz verwendet.. da elastisch und wiederbeschichtbar.. epoxy ist nicht uv beständig und somit raus.. ausserdem gibt es große probleme bei der neubeschichtung.. zum versiegeln der kanten würde ich einen 1k acryl parkettsiegel auf wasserbasis nehmen.. 2-3 x drauf und gut is ..
> Gruß georg



Mist...kein "gefällt mir" Button da #6


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*



meisterbayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Snip.. im bootsbau wirt fast nur polyesterharz verwendet.. da elastisch und wiederbeschichtbar..
> snip



Da gibt es IMHO keine klare allgemeingültige Aussage.

Zum Bootsbau wird Polyester genutzt - ist historisch belegt...

Aus meiner Sicht wird für Reparaturen dann doch eher Epoxy verwendet, da will man ja gerade die Festigkeit.
Da meist eh noch Bootslack bzw. Gelcoat aufgetragen wird, ist das UV-Thema auch vom Tisch.

Also immer je nach Aufgabe, Bauvorhaben und Einsatz entscheiden.

 Zur Eingangsfrage des Themenstarters: Ich würde Epoxy nehmen...


----------



## Frankia (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Du hast es 2x gesagt... "meiner bescheidenen Meinung (imoh)" und "aus deiner Sicht". Richtig ist aber: Im Bootsbau wird Polyester benutzt und zur Abdichtung der Kanten reicht so was einfaches wie eine Farbe ;-)


----------



## xaru (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Epoxi wirds richten :m


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

@Meisterbayer



> zum versiegeln der kanten würde ich einen 1k acryl parkettsiegel auf wasserbasis nehmen.. 2-3 x drauf und gut is .


Würde ich auch meinen,b.z.w. etwas Silkon mit dem Finger drüber gewischt tuts auch!

Aber in den anderen Punkten muss ich dir widersprechen!
Richtig ist das Polyesther im Billigbootsbau verwendet wird, alles was Qualität hat, wird mit Epoxidharzen gebaut, hochwertige Segel und Motorbootrümpfe z.b!
Das Temperaturverhalten von Polyersther(glashart) ist geradezu erbärmlich, im Vergleich zum zähelastischen Epoxid.
Das schlechte UV Verhalten von Epoxid wird durch Gelcoats ausgeglichen/eleminiert!
Ebenso kann selbstverständlich Epoxid überlaminiert und mit guter Verbindung zum Untergrund verarbeitet werden, eine vernünftige Vorbereitung(Anschleifen,Fett/Staubfrei!) dieses vorausgesetzt!
Im begrenztem Zeitraum (12-24 Stunden), ergibt sich sogar noch eine Polymere- Verbindung!

Jürgen

P.S.: ich habe auch(berufliche) Erfahrungen mit diesen Werkstoffen und kann sagen, dass Epoxid allgemein wesentlich geeigneter im Boots- u. Fahrzeugbau ist, als die billige Polyesther Nr.!


----------



## wobbler68 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Hallo

@Taxidermist
Würde ich auch meinen,b.z.w. etwas Silkon mit dem Finger drüber gewischt tuts auch!


Wer so etwas macht holt sich aber gewaltige Probleme ins"Boot".:q

Da der mit Silikon  behandelte Untergrund irgendwann wieder behandelt werden muss ,hat Mann:g erst mal die Ars...karte gezogen.|bigeyes

*Auf Silikon hält nichts mehr.*

_Also das ganze wieder herunterholen._


Gibt viele Mittel dafür ,sind auch einfach anzuwenden.
Aber wenn dann nach dem reinigen, noch etwas vom Silikon haftet,sieht man das erst wenn neu beschichtet wird.
Fällt dadurch auf das zb.Lack nicht überall haftet ,sich überall kleine Lackfreie Inseln bilden.
_Also das ganze wieder herunterholen.
_





Wenn das ganze zb,mit Glasfasermatten überdeckt wird haftet es an den Bereichen die nicht "Verseucht"sind,aber was unter der Glasfasermatte keine richtige Verbindung zum Untergrund hat ,sieht man nicht.


Das ist eine Schwachstelle die man leicht vermeiden kann.


*Grade bei den vorarbeiten(die man später nicht sieht)sollte man so gründlich wie möglich arbeiten. Umso besser/haltbarer sind alle folgende Aufträge(Spachtelmasse,Matten,Farbe).
*


Silikon zum ausfugen ist OK ,wenn ab geklebt wird.Auf Flächen die weiter behandelt werden bringts nur Probleme.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

@Wobbler

Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Arbeiten am Rumpf, sondern nur darum ein paar Siebdruckplatten(Bodenkonstruktion) an den Kanten vorm Aufquellen zu schützen!
Obwohl man(ich auch) abgeschweift ist und grundsätzliche Eignung von Materialien diskutiert.
Zum Kantenschutz kann man verschiedenes benutzen, wie der vorgeschlagene Akryl-Parkettlack, oder eben auch Akryl/Silokon dünn mit dem Finger aufgerieben, solange diese Platten nicht etwa dauernd herausgehoben werden sondern fest installiert sind!
Polyurethan Bootslacke werden auch gehen, selbst ebenfalls deckend aufgetragener Ponal-Wasserfest schafft das!
Allem vorraus das vom TS nachgefragte Epoxid, sowie das meiner Meinung nach, für diese Aufgabe ungeeignetste Polyesther!

Jürgen


----------



## meisterbayer (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Da hast du recht .. sind alle etwas abgeschweift. . 
Werd mich hier auch nicht mehr weiter dazu äußern. . 
Wenn jemand Interesse zum thema lack usw. hat gerne per pn..


----------



## addicted (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Polyesterharz oder Epoxidharz?*

Ich als Bootsbauer würde sogenannten DD-Lack nehmen. Wenn Epoxydharz, dann klar aushärtendes Beschichtungsharz mit UV-Absober.

:m


----------

